# new shop toy



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got tired of haveing to run all over to get simple stuff done ,got a friend that has equipment ,but its not always aviable


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...talk about NICE!  What's something like that cost?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

COOL!


----------



## mudtodeep (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice !!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been playing with it for a few days now an all i can say is, i am impressed tollerances are way better than expected


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

You can't go wrong having one of those around.


----------



## Heftysmurf (Mar 22, 2013)

Mill, drill and lathe all in one. 

Bazinga!!!!!!

Good for all the little stuff that needs to be done.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been keeping this thing busy making bearing an bushing tools ,,reworked a couple of primary clutches


----------



## Zmt919 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice!! I wouldn't mind getting one to mess around on! That's what I do for a living. But I'm a CNC machinist, but started off doing Manuel machinist!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I have busted an stripped a couple of the auto feed gears by not paying attention but smithy sent them out fast an free for the warranty period working on installing travel warning switches to either a light or something like the backup warning beeper like the have on heavey equipment

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to have a little Sherline desktop CNC mill, it was pretty small and not exactly a cheap setup but it was fun to run. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------

